# A Visit to the Zoo



## stapo49 (Oct 22, 2020)

As the weather is warming up here I thought it was a good time to revisit the zoo.
1.



 2.


 3.


 4.


  5.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 22, 2020)

Hmmm, not so keen on B+W for these I'm afraid but I'm generally not a fan of B+W for nature in general.  It does sometimes work but yeah, I'm not so keen.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 22, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Hmmm, not so keen on B+W for these I'm afraid but I'm generally not a fan of B+W for nature in general.  It does sometimes work but yeah, I'm not so keen.


No worries. You can't please everyone.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 22, 2020)

stapo49 said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, not so keen on B+W for these I'm afraid but I'm generally not a fan of B+W for nature in general.  It does sometimes work but yeah, I'm not so keen.
> ...




I'm not displeased, just a bit on the fence.


----------



## PJM (Oct 22, 2020)

You caught a nice pose in #1.  And #5 is my second favorite.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 22, 2020)

PJM said:


> You caught a nice pose in #1.  And #5 is my second favorite.


Thanks. I am partial to #5 myself. 

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## edsland (Oct 22, 2020)

I think 3 is kind of neat


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 22, 2020)

edsland said:


> I think 3 is kind of neat


I thought that it was cool how they put together a collage of people faces to make the face of the Orangutan.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 22, 2020)

I am not usually a fan of b&w but on these I like it, especially that last one!  Great detail.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 23, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> I am not usually a fan of b&w but on these I like it, especially that last one!  Great detail.


Thanks very much. I think the pelican's came out the best of the 5. 

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 24, 2020)

Nice set, I didn't see the orangutans face until you mentioned it, too close to see it, pretty cool indeed. My favorite though is #5.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 25, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice set, I didn't see the orangutans face until you mentioned it, too close to see it, pretty cool indeed. My favorite though is #5.


Thanks Kirk. Yes, it is a bit hard to see on a big screen. #5 for me as well.


----------



## Runnilive (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice photo and nice pose.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 27, 2020)

I am a huge fan of B&W but generally not for Wildlife but I like these are just fine great set.it took me a second to figure what #3 was about and think it is very cool.


----------



## James Mitchell CPP (Oct 27, 2020)

I always take some pictures of the Birds including the Flamingos at the Sedgwick County Zoo in both Black & White Films and in Color Digitals on Photography and finally, I sometimes do edit them, indeed!!! Stay Blessed, 4 now!!!


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 27, 2020)

Runnilive said:


> Nice photo and nice pose.


Thank you.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 27, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> I am a huge fan of B&W but generally not for Wildlife but I like these are just fine great set.it took me a second to figure what #3 was about and think it is very cool.


Thanks. I shot JPEG and RAW so I have the colour versions as well. That collage in #3 is very cool.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elementecom (Oct 29, 2020)

Excellent photographs.


----------

